# Pictus catfish acting weird



## mladybug (Jun 25, 2007)

Is it odd for my 2 pictus catfish to spend most of their time at the top of the water? They're very active, go up and down the glass, and every once in awhile swim around the bottom. But they spend the majority of their time about 1-2 inches below the surface.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I have 2 pictus that mostly hang out in the dark areas(in a rock cave and inside a bell). when i turn out the lights at night, they get really active.


----------



## mladybug (Jun 25, 2007)

Huh, interesting...I wonder why mine do this. And they mostly stay in the right, back, upper corner of the tank. They do this both when the light is on and when it's off.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Are you sure your water is well-oxygenated? What are your water parameters like?


----------



## mladybug (Jun 25, 2007)

Not sure what the parameters are (new to this). But I would think it's oxygenated enough. We have one of those bubble tube things, and just looking at the water you can see thousands of little tiny bubbles everywhere.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Is the tank cycled?


----------



## mladybug (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes, it is cycled.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

How long has it been running? And it would be smart to test your water and get the parameters.


----------



## mladybug (Jun 25, 2007)

It's been running about 2-3 months now I think.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay....test your water parameters. Knowing the levels will help determine the reason for your pictus catfish activities.


----------



## mladybug (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok...(warning: stupid question coming, but I'm new to all this so go easy on me!!  )

How do I test the parameters?

Thanks for all the help, btw.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Get a test kit to test for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, pH, etc...

Ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates are all by products of fish waste. If you know that your tank is cycled, you should know about this....:|


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

To echo scooby - if you don't know your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels - you don't really know if your tank is cycled.

Back to the original question - what do you feed your fishes ?
Are you by any chance feeding flake food ? If so, are you dipping the flakes into the water (so that they sink) or are you sprinkling them on the surface (so that they mostly float) ?

IME pictus are smart enough to learn where I put the food (and when) and are always hungry (especially if there are not small tetras to snack on at night)


----------



## mladybug (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't know the levels, no, but we've had the water tested at our lfs many many times and they say it's right where it needs to be. 

Red- that's a good point, we are feeding flakes and I didn't think about that possibility. I'll start doing that so they'll sink.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Just a word of advice, don't trust the lfs in many cases. Its much safer to test the water yourself and make sure you know the parameters first hand.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with Katie ^^....it makes me feel better to test water myself.

What size tank do you have them in and what are the other tankmates? Do you have hiding places for the Pictus cats? What kind of filter do you have?

For food, I'd try a sinking pellet or wafer that is meant for bottom feeders.


----------



## mladybug (Jun 25, 2007)

It's a 47g tank with 2 pictus catfish, 1 clown loach, and 3 tiger barbs. We have several hiding places that our loach loves. The filter is a Marineland Penguin Biowheel...meant for up to 50g.

And we have been feeding both flake food and sinking pellets. But usually our loach gets to those pellets before anyone else can.


----------

